# Cough/Cold remedy after FET - advice please.



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

I am in my 2ww after a Natural FET, today I am on day 6 since transfer. 
The day after transfer I developed a really painful sore throat which has developed into a really nasty cold and dry cough.   I have slept very badly because of this every night since so I'm exhausted. Last night and the night before I was in such a state that I took on both nights a single dose (3 x 5ml spoonfuls) of the Night Time Formula for dry coughs called Covonia. I know it is not advised to take if you are pregnant, but I was really desperate both nights. 
I am of course concerned though, at how much of a risk this might be in jeopardising my FET. Can you advise.

I am taking daily a preconception and during pregnancy multi vit and fish oil supplement, 75mg Aspirin and Cyclogest Pessaries  2 x a day 12 hrs apart as my post transfer meds. I have been taking paracetamol 4 hrly or when needed since the start too for my throat and general cold symptoms which I know is fine.

I realise I am asking after the horse has bolted but I would appreciate your opinion. Is there anything else I could take that would be ok. How about Sudafed the decongestant?

Many Thanks 

Parrot x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the cold. I had one during my first cycle and it was  

Try glycerin, lemon and honey cough syrup for the throat and paracetamol for the temperature and pain. Steer clear of Sudafed and use karvol or olbas oil for the nasal congestion (put it on a pillow or tissue at night to help you sleep)

Lots of   for the 2ww

Maz x


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Maz. 

Have to say your little Lily is just so cute, she brings a huge smile to my face.

Love Parrot x


----------

